# Verizon sent me a text saying they received a return I never sent?



## higabyte (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a TB I need to mail back to Verizon because of a broken power button but it's rooted and I've been trying to unroot so I can send it back but it's seems impossible because of the broken power button.

Well yesterday they sent me a text saying they received my return device? Thoughts...


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep both! That's my gut reaction at least, if you wanna be a good person (who does?) than I guess you could call em up and say you haven't sent it back.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

"higabyte said:


> Hey guys, I have a TB I need to mail back to Verizon because of a broken power button but it's rooted and I've been trying to unroot so I can send it back but it's seems impossible because of the broken power button.
> 
> Well yesterday they sent me a text saying they received my return device? Thoughts...


I'd send it back... someone else would likely get charged full price for the phone and when they investigate it... would be easily caught as a mistake and then they charge you later.

Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Return it. Plus when they investigate tthat your tracking number got there but never left then your sol. Unless you call them and make sure all is good and notated on the account. 
But your call.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Id return it. VZW doesn't check for root when they break the phone down for refurb anyway. I've spoken to several VZW tech reps on this and apparently they just make sure everything is there with no signs of fraud. Then they send it out to be refurbished. By then the phone is not tied to you. They will fix it, flash the latest ota ruu which will unroot anyway, and ship it out as a refurb. No root check what-so-ever.


----------

